# Picking rocks ain't so bad with a machine like this one



## jander (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's a video of my brother-in-law's rock picking rig:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMw_xWKXW9s[/ame]


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That is the coolest thing ever! I remember what seemed like a lifetime of walking through fields picking up rocks when I was a kid. That thing would have done the job in less than a day plus smoothed out all the dirt.

It almost looks like it works too well and you would be better off just renting it or hiring someone to do it for you. Once all the rocks are gone what do you do with the machine?


----------



## jander (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *It almost looks like it works too well and you would be better off just renting it or hiring someone to do it for you*


Yep, I think you're right. It sounds like he's thinking along those lines too. It's worked pretty well, so far, to just put it out there for hire.


----------



## rdemarse (Dec 10, 2009)

*Nice!*

That is too cool! Now if I can just get him up to my farm for a demo! I seem to grow rocks better then anything else!


----------



## jander (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Nice!*



> _Originally posted by rdemarse _
> *That is too cool! Now if I can just get him up to my farm for a demo! I seem to grow rocks better then anything else! *


You never know, give him a call, it just might work for him to do something like that. His number is next to the video on Youtube. That video was made in MN.

He was telling me that northern MI is a good place to grow seed potatos, is that true?

p.s. I know what you mean about growing rocks, we grow 'em pretty big out here in NH too!


----------



## jander (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks all, Merf really appreciated all of your comments. He has decided to take his machine on the road. 

You can read the story behind his machine at http://www.therockpicker.com.


----------



## IAFarmer (Oct 5, 2009)

Picking up rocks used to be what we would do when we screwed up and Dad felt that we needed a long talking-to. This looks like a lot more fun.


----------

